# Trailer Park Hash



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-geUogpVzc&mode=related&search=


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 7, 2006)

love those guys....can't wait for the movie 

and their hash method is a good one


----------



## FlyinHigh (Sep 8, 2006)

thats what i was referring too in the ghetto hash thread


----------



## Devilweed (Sep 12, 2006)

Wait, so You Freeze the weed for 25 min, I thought that would ruin it.  And how does that make is a dense ball, it looked loose??


----------



## FlyinHigh (Sep 12, 2006)

you have to hand press it. you can make it denser the more you work it i believe. i have read that lots of moroccan hash is hand pressed and it is pretty dense just not pressed under a hydraulic press so its not like a tight brick


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmmm..looks Like I Wanna Try This...lol


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 17, 2006)

you are correct....

true moroccan hash is made by the women in the marijuana fields while the plant is still alive...the women hold the buds in their hand and do a unique rolling method of the bud between their hands...

the hash is collected on the womens hand and scraped off as she goes along...not sure why it was considered womens work...but that was who dominated in this area of hash making ...whilst it was the men who took care of the crops 



			
				FlyinHigh said:
			
		

> you have to hand press it. you can make it denser the more you work it i believe. i have read that lots of moroccan hash is hand pressed and it is pretty dense just not pressed under a hydraulic press so its not like a tight brick


----------

